# How do you store your multitude of Halloween masks



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Mine are stored on wig heads and covered with plastic bags. I have a special dark room in the basement where I keep them, always dark and cool.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

As long as you keep them in a temperature controlled room, never in a hot/cold attic, damp/wet basement & keep them stuffed with something to keep their shape.

Mine are in Rubbermaid containers, stuffed & in our temp. controlled basement.


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a workshop/storage room with three of the four sides being concrete walls which stays temperature controlled year round. I have been saving the gallon milk containers which I use to support the masks in an inverted position. For the smaller masks I just screwed the caps to a 1 x 2 furring strip using a quarter sized washer to give additional support to the cap. I affixed the wood strip to the top shelf in the workshop along the far wall so I can see them when I come into the room. For the bigger masks or something that has facial features or hair that take up more room, I am planning on using a 2x4 with 7/8" diameter holes drilled 13" to 16" apart. I will use either a milk jug or a styrofoam head to support the mask and insert a section of 1/2" PVC pipe into the 7/8" holes to support the head or milk jug. I am going to remove the second shelf down and affix the 2x4 to the shelf supports so the mask will not deform by touching a shelf. I am going to get a clear plastic drop cloth, staple it to the wall behind the masks on the top shelf and drape it over both shelves to keep dust off of the masks.


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

The milk jugs are a good idea. I would have never thought of that. 
I do need to take better care of my masks. Some are completely flat with a crease up the middle of the face.
Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Right now, the three that I have(a part 3 Jason mask from JasonMasks.com, a Ghostface mask bought from the Halloween section of a party store, and a weird Pumpkin hood mask with a hockey jersey like material on the face) are all just hanging. 2 from my wall and the Jason mask from my closet door next to the rest of the costume.

Sooner or later I'm going to build a PVC pipe dummy for my Jason costume. Stand it up in my room.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I want to hear more storage ideas as well. I just got a bunch of masks, and for now, they are all over my office, on foam heads, on gallon jugs, in boxes...


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Budeena, I know the topic of your thread said storage, but it sounds like you're looking for a way to display them without taking up a lot of space too. We've got some masks on display in our warehouse using pegboard, styrofoam heads, and a head holder designed for the pegboard (got them from one of our suppliers). You can see from the pics, you can display them fairly close together so you can get a lot in a small space. I put in a shot of the holder as well. Our wall is a little bare since most of our mask stock won't come in until June, but it'll give you a good idea.


----------

